# Not much water



## gwbhudson (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, I have recently bought a Timberland Freedom XL and am really surprised how little water she carries. we are obviously very careful about how much we use as have had a number of vans before. There is no leak. Has anyone else had this issue and how did you solve it?

Many thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess it's 59ltr fresh and 41ltr waste??....whereas most coach built MHs are over 85 ish.
I too would find it restrictive if I downsized:wink2:
What capacities did you have in your vans before?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gwbhudson said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a Timberland Freedom XL and am really surprised how little water she carries. we are obviously very careful about how much we use as have had a number of vans before. There is no leak. Has anyone else had this issue and how did you solve it?
> 
> Many thanks


Excuse my asking, but did you check the specification for water before you bought?

Of course there could be a reason - now some MHs come with a relief cock that lets out water to a 20% to ensure it stays within the max total weoght to be legal on the road.

If you have one, is this open? If so you should see water on the ground when filling above that figure.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Excuse my asking, but did you check the specification for water before you bought?


That's a pretty important point you make there Geoff...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I carry a few five litre carriers and one large 25 litre career with a tap. If you have space maybe this would help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it's just a small tank fitted and you are under enough and have the space to have a bigger one fitted, tank.me (Barratt tanks) in Ferrybridge, Yorkshire fitted a 125 ltr one under my van.

Shaun is your man and easy to talk too, he fits and makes fresh and waste tanks for a few of the converters, so does know what he's talking about, and he's a one man band so it's him who does all the work.

http://www.tank.me/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I carry a few five litre carriers and one large 25 litre *career *with a tap. If you have space maybe this would help.


Alternative career for you Barry - water-carrier. Great demand in parts of the world - helps with your travelling.:laugh:


----------

